# Merryfield cottage,Ilton,Somerset- Feb 2011



## Saz123 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ventured out on a rainy day with papa, we found this house situated on its own a couple of miles from anywhere else. All in all the house and 3 or 4 outbuildings sat on a 1.5 acre plot, so there was lots to explore! Whoever lived there before up'ed and left pretty quick as there was clutter in every room and building. I found several bank statements and final demands left about the place which probably explains the occupants rapid departure, we then realised that the house is built on a flood plain and even on a day where we had only had a little rain, the road opposit had already began to flood-the walls of the main house were covered in cracks and it looked like builders had abandoned it and left as there were building materials left inside and out just rotting. A few years ago i'm sure it would of been a much loved home to one family..Anyway, on to the photos...


































































someone was quite the arteest..



































thanks for looking!


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, probably quite a sad story behind that abandonment! Whats in the 2nd pic??


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Feb 13, 2011)

Heh at first glance I thought you had some weird-ass creepy mask on, but then I realised it was just a scribble.

Some nice bits in there, I like the paintings.


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 13, 2011)

i did laugh at the telephone picture !! ...excellent find ...really enjoyed this


----------



## Saz123 (Feb 13, 2011)

ArtfulDodger said:


> Thanks for sharing, probably quite a sad story behind that abandonment! Whats in the 2nd pic??



indeed, well i'm not too sure but i think it could either be the foundations for another building that was going to be built but it was covered in junk and all overgrown!


----------



## JOHNSODA (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice posting Sarz, weird how that phone started ringing though?


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks a nice explore....thanks for sharing


----------



## Saz123 (Feb 14, 2011)

JOHNSODA said:


> Nice posting Sarz, weird how that phone started ringing though?



ahahahahh yes, must of been Mrs TA Wren ringing about the weird old man snooping around her sheds..


----------

